# Second-Hand Hardware



## rethus (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Telefonserver aufgesetzt, welcher an Vereine ausgegeben wird. Für das System benötige ich einen PC mit ca. 2Ghz CPU und 1GB RAM.

Die Abmaße des PC sollte so klein wie möglich sein (Barebone), aber es muss keine Aktuelles Hardware sein.

*Frage:*
Kennt Irgend jemand einen Shop, in dem man ältere Hardware (priesbereich 50 - 200€) kaufen kann?

Das Optimum wäre, wenn die diese Hardware immer mal wieder reinbekommen, so dass ich mich auf ein bestimmtes Hardwaresystem einstellen könnte?


----------



## chmee (12. Dezember 2009)

Du solltest Dich dann eher an "halbaktuelle" Geräte halten, wie zB Asus EeeBox B202. Barebones inkl. Inhalt sind 1. nicht üblich im Bürobereich (ergo keine großen Liefermengen) und 2. Nie billig gewesen. Schau mal bei http://www.harlander.com nach, die handeln viel mit Leasinggeräten und Büromengen.
zB
http://www.harlander.com/Artikel/8486/39/PC-Systeme-Fujitsu_Siemens_Scenic_E600_C_28_GHz_512_MB.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Dezember 2009)

evtl. könnte dieser Shop auch interessant für dich sein:

www.recycle-it.de

Dort werden explizit gebrauchte Computer, Notebooks, Monitore und der gleichen mehr zu entsprechenden Preisen vertrieben. Dazu gibt es sogar noch ein Jahr Gewährleistung.


----------

